# Leash work ... Input please



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I used a combination of standing still, and turning around and going in the opposite direction. Mine were too small to be power pullers, but I hate it when small dogs are panting and sprawling to get ahead. Walks can be very slow for a while of course, when you go two steps back for every three forward, but it does work. 

I wonder if lots of short walks may help with the excitement - if it happens a dozen times a day it might make going for a walk less overwhelmingly exciting!


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

I do stop A LOT during walks and the second I do he comes right back to the heal position ... When I do this in the neighborhood he quickly decides its not worth it and does fairly well... Outside the neighborhood I stop he runs back and with my first step he's ahead again.... funny thing is when I have both (which is almost always) and I stop and go in the opposite direction bc of rusty...Lola gets her panties in a big wad ... She likes to travel in a circle... There shall be no too-ing and fro-ing lol she doesn't like to turn around and go back the way she came.... She has very few quirks...her quirks make me laugh, although this quirk doesn't help me with rusty :-/




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i never solved the leash pulling issue with my lowchen. i tried for a long time turning around and going the other way, etc. didn't work. one trainer suggested i try a prong collar. just could not convince myself to do that. i finally figured out after a long time (stupid human!) that tugging on the leash was very reassuring for my dog - that's how he knew for sure i was on the other end. so now he is approaching 16 and suddenly i have decided old dogs can learn new tricks. when he tries to pull ahead, i stick my leg out in front of him and block him from moving. we move again when he backs up. this is especially effective as we are returning to the house, which he loves. tug and you don't get home as fast. he is getting it. what took me so long? just not as smart as the dog.


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Funny u say that... As I mentioned I've been in NC this past week and the house had a wooden boardwalk with steep stairs to the road... The first day he pulled up and down those stairs and it was very dangerous and scared me so I did force them to stay behind me going up and down by sticking my leg out... Lola obliged no problem ... Rusty eventually stayed behind but I kept having to block with my hand or foot to remind him... 

It's really mind boggling Bc he is such an obedient dog... At dog class and agility he is a star pupil... Loves to work... at home he will do anything u ask... Great recall... Loves to play scent tracking games... He's a good boy but I just have not been able to break him of this bad habit


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Since dogs are highly contextual learners it is not surprising that Rusty is good on home turf, but acts untrained elsewhere. He has learned the context of the familiar routine in the familiar place. If you really want to conquer this you need to help him generalize it. 

Put him in the car and drive somewhere in your neighborhood that he will recognize to teach a routine for starting a walk from the car. If you know anyone who does tracking you will know that they all have a "get dressed" routine they do at their vehicle to tell the dog it is time to track (and the dog works well even if it is a totally unknown place). You want to get a routine like that. Once this is easy then go places he won't recognize and do the leash training techniques you've used to establish your home routine. 

It is like the person who trains their dog for obedience or agility only in one setting and then wonders why their dog freaks out and doesn't qualify at a trial that they spent money on and drove 50 miles to get to.


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

lily cd re said:


> Since dogs are highly contextual learners it is not surprising that Rusty is good on home turf, but acts untrained elsewhere. He has learned the context of the familiar routine in the familiar place. If you really want to conquer this you need to help him generalize it.
> 
> Put him in the car and drive somewhere in your neighborhood that he will recognize to teach a routine for starting a walk from the car. If you know anyone who does tracking you will know that they all have a "get dressed" routine they do at their vehicle to tell the dog it is time to track (and the dog works well even if it is a totally unknown place). You want to get a routine like that. Once this is easy then go places he won't recognize and do the leash training techniques you've used to establish your home routine.
> 
> It is like the person who trains their dog for obedience or agility only in one setting and then wonders why their dog freaks out and doesn't qualify at a trial that they spent money on and drove 50 miles to get to.


Ok I'm going to try this... One question... I typically walk them together .... By himself he does better than with her ... Should I do this exercise together? I will in hopes that the end result is to be able to walk together.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

Jdcollins said:


> Ok I'm going to try this... One question... I typically walk them together .... By himself he does better than with her ... Should I do this exercise together? I will in hopes that the end result is to be able to walk together.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Best to set him up for success and do only one challenging thing at a time. Practice walking with him by himself until he's excellent at it in strange areas. Then add in Lola to the mix. Or if he gets pull-y when walking with her even in your home neighborhood, you could alternate training both. One walk is in a new environment by himself, the next walk is in the safe/boring environment with Lola. Once he's good with Lola in the safe environment you can invite a friend with a different dog to walk with Rusty.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, Cisley is right about one challenge at a time. Get Rusty reliable in unfamiliar territory before bringing Lola into the mix. This was how I got myself to the point of being able to walk Lily and Peeves together anyplace (combined weight about 125 lbs, both with strong prey drives).


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

A pinch collar worked for Stella. I had to use it for about 6 months. Now she is perfect on leash.


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

lily cd re said:


> Yes, Cisley is right about one challenge at a time. Get Rusty reliable in unfamiliar territory before bringing Lola into the mix. This was how I got myself to the point of being able to walk Lily and Peeves together anyplace (combined weight about 125 lbs, both with strong prey drives).


Ok... I'll start today...
I really really really really want to conquer this and we have come a loooong way already so I want to finish it! 

Yes my two are 100ish lbs combined but I'm 5' and 120lb soooo... I need them not to pull. And really it's less about my ability to hold them and more about the fact that I want to enjoy the walk and not have them (well.. him) look like crazy poodles lol

When he pulls... Change direction? I've learned that its better if I change direction before he pulls ... Like as soon as I notice he's heading away from my side... 

Thanks you thank you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I have used pinch collars too. Never give a leash correction if you decide to use one and always have a second collar attached to the leash since pinch collars can open if you don't fasten them correctly. I use them occasionally to remind, but most of the time now I don't actually attach the pinch collar to the leash.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Nov 18, 2012)

separate i can get both my dogs to walk lovely. on walks together they are a nightmare even though i walk my dobe on a head collar. having said that i have had them both walk nicely for the last few minutes of the walk a couple of times. it's a work in progress but i'll get there eventually with them


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

What if you take each dog for a shorter walk than the full time you plan by him or herself, then take both of them together for a short family walk when they are both a little tired and the novelty of all the lovely things to look at and smell has worn off a bit?

If you see Rusty losing his attention to where you are then I would change direction at that time. This way he has had the intention to go away from you but hasn't actually done it.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

When I got Billy my spoo,he was 8 months old and had hardly walked on a lead,he used to walk sideways like a crab. It took a few weeks but he soon got used to the lead,I stopped every time he pulled and in the end he stopped doing it,but if we saw other dogs would pull a bit,so I have just got a harness which is brilliant. I like not having a lead round his neck. I also got 5 month old Tia one,she is a small mini,but makes that horrible gasping noise little dogs make when they try and keep up with a big dog,it solved that straight away. Walks very enjoyable now apart from Tia trying to undo my shoelaces little madam!


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm walking them separately .... She's fine... He does quite a bit better alone.... ESP when right of the bat I act like we r in puppy class and I start staying left turn, right turn, about turn.... I kinda keep him on his toes first few minutes and he realizes he needs to pay attention.

he always enjoys doggy class and turns into robo poodle in class so he likes this calling out commands and changing directions thing.. I think he sees it as a game .... Every once in a while though he catches the scent of something and falls behind or pulls to the side to get to it but tonight he did that maybe 2-3 times in one hour walk.... Those times I kinda felt like I changed direction but dragged him for a sec.... btw using a martingale collar. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

What is a martingale collar?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Have you considered using sniff time as a reward? It is hugely important to dogs, and would make a great reward for a short period of walking nicely beside you.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

A martingale collar is a limited slip collar. They are usually made of nylon. When the dog pulls against it it will tighten. If it is adjusted properly it will be tight enough that the dog can't back out of it, but not so tight as a regular choke chain would get. Here is a link:

Martingale (collar) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I should add that martingale collars are excellent to use with puppies since they often start and stop unexpectedly when you first start them on leash. Since the martingale prevents them from getting loose you have no chance of losing the pup. When my dogs were young each of them backed out of their regular collars at least once. I was very happy to find martingales for them.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I praise/treat every time the dog is by my side and making eye contact with me. This teaches the basic concept pretty well in my experience.


----------



## Poodles_Rule (Dec 15, 2020)

lily cd re said:


> I should add that martingale collars are excellent to use with puppies since they often start and stop unexpectedly when you first start them on leash. Since the martingale prevents them from getting loose you have no chance of losing the pup. When my dogs were young each of them backed out of their regular collars at least once. I was very happy to find martingales for them.


Hello again!
I want to get a Martingale collar for our soon-to-be Spoo. Picking him up at 9 weeks old.
Can you recommend a width and length that I should start with?
I'm looking at this one right now:



https://www.amazon.com/PetSafe-Martingale-Collar-Quick-Buckle/dp/B00CZ7I2IS/ref=sr_1_5?crid=2V1U9FUBXN7VJ&dchild=1&keywords=martingale%2Bcollars%2Bfor%2Bdogs&qid=1608073046&s=pet-supplies&sprefix=martingale%2Bcoll%2Cpets%2C323&sr=1-5&th=1


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Poodles_Rule said:


> Hello again!
> I want to get a Martingale collar for our soon-to-be Spoo. Picking him up at 9 weeks old.
> Can you recommend a width and length that I should start with?
> I'm looking at this one right now:
> ...


I'd suggest starting a new "puppies & martingales" thread with this question. It might benefit other users and will avoid confusion. People often just read the first post in a thread and reply to that. In this case, the first post is specific to adult spoos. 

I've been considering a martingale for Peggy, too, so I'm definitely interested!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The one you linked to should be fine.


----------



## Poodles_Rule (Dec 15, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I'd suggest starting a new "puppies & martingales" thread with this question. It might benefit other users and will avoid confusion. People often just read the first post in a thread and reply to that. In this case, the first post is specific to adult spoos.
> 
> I've been considering a martingale for Peggy, too, so I'm definitely interested!


Okay, thanks.


----------



## Poodles_Rule (Dec 15, 2020)

lily cd re said:


> The one you linked to should be fine.


Thank you.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Sounds like you got the answer you needed.


----------



## Poodles_Rule (Dec 15, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Sounds like you got the answer you needed.


I searched "Martingale Collar" and my search showed up in this thread about "leash work" - so hopefully it will help others as well. This forum has been great. Thanks for all your input. I still don't know if I'm going to drive or fly, though! LOL


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I own that petsafe one, and found it doesn't work well - the nylon is very slippery so the adjuster slides. It's in my 'giveaway' pile. I don't recall size Annie's baby martingale was. I think her current is a 12-18".


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Poodles_Rule said:


> I searched "Martingale Collar" and my search showed up in this thread about "leash work" - so hopefully it will help others as well. This forum has been great. Thanks for all your input. I still don't know if I'm going to drive or fly, though! LOL


I hope you'll let us "follow along," whatever you decide! This forum has helped me a lot, too.


----------



## Poodles_Rule (Dec 15, 2020)

For Want of Poodle said:


> I own that petsafe one, and found it doesn't work well - the nylon is very slippery so the adjuster slides. It's in my 'giveaway' pile. I don't recall size Annie's baby martingale was. I think her current is a 12-18".


Thanks. Do you remember which "brand" you ended up buying? There are SO many options these days with Amazon, Chewy, etc. And it's hard to know what is what these days....if you catch my drift. We do have a couple of amazing pet stores here in San Diego that aren't "big box" and one of them makes sure that _nothing_ in the store is from China!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I think her puppy martingale was a Coastal one. I think Coastal is US made. Very durable and strong, but the chain rattling did annoy me. I wanted a prettier one for her adult collar so have a RC pets one, which I think is a Canadian brand. I do like how the chain ones slide compared to the all fabric options, so currently compromise with a flat collar for around the house and a martingale for walks. It's safer that way too.


----------



## Poodles_Rule (Dec 15, 2020)

For Want of Poodle said:


> I think her puppy martingale was a Coastal one. I think Coastal is US made. Very durable and strong, but the chain rattling did annoy me. I wanted a prettier one for her adult collar so have a RC pets one, which I think is a Canadian brand. I do like how the chain ones slide compared to the all fabric options, so currently compromise with a flat collar for around the house and a martingale for walks. It's safer that way too.


Thank you. Are the chain ones okay for puppies? I had in my mind it should be all nylon........


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

They are half chain, half nylon, and should be fine for a puppy (that's what I had). A 100% nylon one would work too. I do prefer not to let the dog wear the martingale when not on a walk though - too easy to have it catch on something in the house and for the dog to thrash, unable to free their head. 

Oh- and if you are stuck between sizes/brands I would look for a wider one. Wider collars are safer/less likely to damage the dogs neck/throat.


----------



## Poodles_Rule (Dec 15, 2020)

For Want of Poodle said:


> They are half chain, half nylon, and should be fine for a puppy (that's what I had). A 100% nylon one would work too. I do prefer not to let the dog wear the martingale when not on a walk though - too easy to have it catch on something in the house and for the dog to thrash, unable to free their head.
> 
> Oh- and if you are stuck between sizes/brands I would look for a wider one. Wider collars are safer/less likely to damage the dogs neck/throat.


Thank you SO much!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Ideally dogs should not be wearing collars in the house or if not being closely watched.


----------

